# How long for Chicken legs?



## funk

I decided to drop the cupcake chicken and go with chicken legs instead.  I got up late and I really do not want to do the prep.  How long should I cook the legs for?  I was planning on cooking at 275-300 and possibly doing them lollipop style if I can get myself going.


----------



## flash

Chicken does not take long. If you like more smoke flavor, you should lower your temps for the first hour, then increase to crisp up the skin. My wife likes her chicken DONE. So the 165º internal does not work for her. I am more like 175 to 180º internal before she is happy, but it is still quite moist.  We try to get 2 to 2 1/2 hours out of our smoke.


----------



## fisheye

Just did legs last night. Ran temp at 225. The last 30 minutes turned up the heat to 300 to crisp the skin. IT stalled at 143* for 30 minutes. Pulled them at 175*. Total time 2 hours 50 minutes.













IMG_2425.JPG



__ fisheye
__ Sep 10, 2012


















IMG_2422.JPG



__ fisheye
__ Sep 10, 2012


----------

